
Show HN: European Great Atlas of Profanities - theqult
https://github.com/matteofabbri/EuropeanGreatAtlasOfProfanities
======
LockAndLol
Why a git repo? Why not a card deck on anki or some other service?

~~~
theqult
because is easyer to update and add. We collected some entries in this weekend
but there still many terms to add :D But great idea to add in the future, tnx

